# The Army + Real Tanks at Heathrow... !



## Guest (Feb 12, 2003)

now we're all seen it on the news.. and i've seen it for real..... now I totally agree security (esp' airport security) should be beefed up with all of these terrorist / Iraq threats, etc

now just a 'quick' point on those Tanks.... what the mother hubbard is all this about.... tanks at the airport....... what the f**k is Saddam & Osama going to do.... ? ? INVADE LONDON ... eh ? from flying into Heathrow ? [smiley=rifle.gif]

Are they expecting Osama's army to fly in and drop in a few tanks and attack ? are the rebels about to take-over Heathrow....... Intelligence reports they claim [smiley=idea.gif]!.. bloddy bunch of muppets intelligence reports [smiley=freak.gif]......

I mean what are a fleet of tanks going to stop... answer = other tanks....

all these 'intelligence' reports.... ain't very intelligent
If Osama et teams are here ( ) they prob' just watching Sky News to see what the the police & the Army are up to.... and going the other way :-X

or am i missing the point in all of this Army Tank deployment.... or they prob' now off for some training in the building site of Terminal 5 ???


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

Well I have to say I'd think twice about parking my car at the end of runway 3 with my newly looted SAM missile launcher if the car park opposite was full of trigger happy grunts parked in Scimitar ARV's ;D


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

I'm glad I'm not flying from Gatwick or City airports in the near future. Any terrorist with half a brain and a map of the South East is simply going to say, "Hang on chaps, change of airport!"

The whole idea of the misile launcher is quite frightening though isn't it? I mean, they could be anywhere - these things just require pointing at a plane, they don't even require aiming as they go by the heat from the engines... :-/


----------



## garyc (May 7, 2002)

Anyone suspect showboating for sake of PR to scare and raise paranoia, thereby making unwarranted attack on Iraq and inevitable killing of innocents more palatable to the masses?

Public opinion does not seem to be on Blair's side. havn't encountered one person who supports war.

"There must be a real threat - the Army are out at Heathrow. OK bomb the bastards."

Maybe i'm too cynical.


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Agree with Thorney - if they suspect that a car is going to drive up with a missle launcher in it then the ARV's are the best deterant (should have used Challengers IMHO but some may think that's a littl eoverkill ;-)

I hope that Garyc is correct and that this is just a properganda exercise... and that the army are not actually needed... :-/


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

The propaganda is rife. You bomb them and they claim that this is a war against Islam...so more terrorists appear that want to kill themselves in silly acts.

I think that tanks are there to display superiority and "We will get you bastards" attitude.

What pisses me off is that civilians are always the victims of terrorism and not the politicians that pull the strings!!


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

I was at a conferance on boundary road today. Got in without even seeing a soldier, & had a great view of the planes taking off. Could easily have had something nasty tucked away inside the car. :-/

Did see a fair few police, but they were all busy arresting somebody else.


----------



## ttroy225 (May 18, 2002)

Sundeep,
Was that a special trip to the airport or was it your usual plane spotting stint. ;D ;D ;D

p.s next time you are near by come and check out my wheels.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

> What pisses me off is that civilians are always the victims of terrorism and not the politicians that pull the strings!! Â


Well, that's not really true if you think back to the IRA days. Politicians were always on the lists - apparently Peter Mandelson still has police protection because of having been Northern Ireland secretary. And what about the Brighton Grand Hotel bomb where a number of MPs were killed or injured.

I'd love to think that the build up in troops was propaganda from a safety point of view, but the thought that some spin doctor is advising such a thing makes my blood boil.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2003)

> Anyone suspect showboating for sake of PR to scare and raise paranoia, thereby making unwarranted attack on Iraq and inevitable killing of innocents more palatable to the masses?
> 
> Public opinion does not seem to be on Blair's side. Â havn't encountered one person who supports war.
> 
> ...


sadly VERY true..... 

but then again there is a lot we don't know.....

but then again at least prime minsters of old would come out and speak out e.g. Thatcher.. rather then Puppet Blair and his PR spin machine


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2003)

> Sundeep,
> Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Â Was that a special trip to the airport or was it your usual plane spotting stint. ;D ;D ;D
> 
> p.s next time you are near by come and check out my wheels.


aye.. so that would be the 4 round ones on each corner of the car..... ;D

I'm guessing at least one of the old ones is in one of those GSF display cabinets... : :

but what a time to be flying out the entire family to India ! .. and I'll be off by Sat !


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> what the mother hubbard is all this about.... tanks at the airport....... what the f**k is Saddam & Osama going to do.... ? ? INVADE LONDON ... eh ? from flying into Heathrow ? Â [smiley=rifle.gif]
> 
> Are they expecting Â Osama's army to fly in and drop in a few tanks and attack ? are the rebels about to take-over Heathrow


LOL!

I agree. It's just a publicity stunt put on by Blair & Co to get us all used to the sight of tanks on the move. We'll be seeing that for real just as soon as Bush gives the go ahead Â 

Lets hope that there isn't a terror attack in the UK, but if there is, Blair can use the mobilisation of the tanks to say that he tried to prevent it. In other words, to cover his arse.

As this Government are so totally incompetent (they have failed to meet any of their 'performance' targets) they might as well book tickets for Osama and his buddies and fly them straight into Heathrow for free. Just one word - "Asylum" - and they will be wisked off to the nearest hotel for free accomodation too


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

I'm now really looking forward to my trip to the States on Saturday  .

With the week i'm having, just try hiijacking my plane on Saturday, you little fuckers. I'll rip you all a fresh set of arseholes (not the Vlastan stylie).

Only thing i can imagine happening is increased delays . They have now put Manchester Airport on high alert, which is where my trip will originate.


----------



## nm_225 (May 6, 2002)

I agree with PaulSTT, I reckon that this is an attempt by Blair et al to condition us to the "Islamic Threat" condition, in order to turn the tide of opinion from generally against the upcoming war (or at least indifferent to it) to a majority of support for it just like the Falklands and the last gulf war.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2003)

*The Stingers were given by the US to guerrillas fighting the Soviet soldiers occupying Afghanistan in the 1980s.*

Infrared counter-measures systems that protect aircraft against Sams are said to be in use on Israeli aircraft. They can work by preventing a missile from locking on, or generating a decoy infrared source to divert the missile.

The Mombasa attack forced a security rethink 
Mr O'Halloran said anyone attempting to down an airliner would face a complicated task that needed to be carried out in a matter of seconds.

"It is not easy. You have a battery on the front of the missile and when you turn the key on the battery, it causes two chemicals to mix and gives you a DC voltage which supplies the power to the missile. "It only lasts for 45 seconds, after which you must take out the battery and start again.

"So you have got 30-35 seconds to arm the missile, lock onto the target and launch. "They have a very short range, on average 3.5km, although some of the more modern ones will go 4km. "The tricky part is making sure you are within the minimum range. If you are too close the thing won't arm and the plane will fly past."

*Air security expert Chris Yates, aviation security writer for Jane's Transport, said it was unlikely airlines would deem it cost effective to equip all the planes in their fleets with expensive counter-measure systems.*

Blimey......

so enough of my war spin... !


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

> Peter Mandelson still has police protection because of having been Northern Ireland secretary.


Actually I think he has protection because 99% of the population think he's a twat. ;D


----------



## thorney (May 15, 2002)

And I'm allowing for 1% statistical error.


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Actually I think he has protection because 99% of the population think he's a twat. ;D


LOL! May be they should stop wasting money on that 'protection' then :


----------



## vlastan (May 6, 2002)

Raven...it is very unlikely to harm politicians these days as they are always guarded...civilians are free and easy to spare!!


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Blair can use the mobilisation of the tanks to say that he tried to prevent it. In other words, to cover his arse.


Did Bush Sidekick Blair withdraw his tanks today


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Apparently they arrested 2 men near Heathrow - also heard of a report that they arrested a guy in Gatwick with a live grenade... after he GOT OFF A PLANE FROM COLOMBIA ??? !!!


----------



## PaulS (Jun 15, 2002)

> Apparently they arrested 2 men near Heathrow - also heard of a report that they arrested a guy in Gatwick with a live grenade... after he GOT OFF A PLANE FROM COLOMBIA ??? !!!


  Yes I heard this too.... lucky they got him. Hopefully the spooks are doing their job.


----------



## raven (May 7, 2002)

How come this is at the top? Just got really confused after reading posts by me, but which I had no recollection of writing! Then I saw the date.... 2003... doh.... :-[


----------



## jgoodman00 (May 6, 2002)

Strange. Has somebody edited on of their posts? Does this cause it to come back to the top?


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

sooner we get the new system live the better - YaBB has a strange ability to raise posts to the top.. think it get's confused with the dates :-/

I'll lock this to stop people getting confused.


----------

